# What is your AIM screenname?



## xoot (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm a bit bothered by not knowing people's screennames on this board, and I decided to solve the problem. Tell your SNs here.

Mine is *xoot300*.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 18, 2002)

xenocytekron


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 18, 2002)

marceline407@mac.com


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 18, 2002)

BMD98

&

briandixon@mac.com


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 18, 2002)

satanicpoptart13

phantansmal goat

tratpopcinatas

satanicpoptart@mac.com

som call him tim


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 18, 2002)

dferns@mac.com


----------



## voice- (Jun 18, 2002)

the27thvoice


----------



## jcpowers21 (Jun 18, 2002)

jcpowers21


----------



## bigbadbill (Jun 18, 2002)

billnria


----------



## googolplex (Jun 18, 2002)

Mine is inexio.

Oh yeah and guys what are these mac.com addresses  I don't the iChat is out yet


----------



## simX (Jun 18, 2002)

gplex:  You can still use your mac.com e-mail address on the AIM network right now.  AOL updated the network so it can accommodate mac.com e-mail addresses before iChat comes out.

And xoot, just so you know... I wouldn't tell you my screen name if I was offered a billion dollars!     (Oh, and no, I don't use my mac.com e-mail address on AIM.)


----------



## googolplex (Jun 19, 2002)

Sim, ahhh really? do you have to include the @mac.com part?

Oh and btw, I haven't seen you much around here. I haven't been around here much either for various reasons. You should come on irc.lfnet.net @kilonet (that is kilowatt's irc server) in the meantime to talk with a bunch of us.


----------



## themacko (Jun 19, 2002)

Mine is *ScottMky*

I'm hardly on though .. if you do see me feel free to say hi.


----------



## simX (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Sim, ahhh really? do you have to include the @mac.com part?
> 
> Oh and btw, I haven't seen you much around here. I haven't been around here much either for various reasons. You should come on irc.lfnet.net @kilonet (that is kilowatt's irc server) in the meantime to talk with a bunch of us.  *



Yes, of course you need to include the "@mac.com" part.  Otherwise there would undoubtedly be some conflicts.   The only problem is that people need to be using the latest version of AIM in order to be able to see you online and for you to see them, and AOL only just released it.  So hopefully by the time that iChat comes out, everybody on the network will be pretty much able to see mac.com users.

And yeah, I haven't been around here much lately except for today and yesterday.  I don't plan to make this a regular occurrence, though.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 19, 2002)

you DON'T need to include th @mac.com


----------



## Paragon (Jun 19, 2002)

Mine is MNGade...I don't use it much though.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 19, 2002)

BlingBling30012

or Bling3k12@mac.com (havent tried that one yet)


----------



## cybergoober (Jun 20, 2002)

osxrulz

and 
cybergoober@mac.com (haven't tried this one yet)


----------



## simX (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *you DON'T need to include th @mac.com *



Um, yes you do.  Otherwise there would be a screen name conflict.  Plus, my account only works when I use the login name as "simX@mac.com", not "simX".


----------



## dixonbm (Jun 20, 2002)

I concur with SimX.  I believe you do have to have @mac.com.  I included it in my buddy list and its in the name when you instant message someone from your @mac.com name.

BTW, you can also message @mac.com people with the current aol beta.  One problem I've noted is that when you use your mac.com name for AIM all of your buddies will not show as online and they will not be able to see you, because they are using third party versions of AIM or older versions.  I've noted this is a big problem with my PC friends.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 20, 2002)

NeYo XP  

hehe! 

...Any Clues whether AIM will accept my Mac.Com Address, on AIM For Windows?!  ...guess i Should try it! LOL! 


NeYo


----------



## dualcube (Jun 21, 2002)

aim: titaniumterminal


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 21, 2002)

> Um, yes you do. Otherwise there would be a screen name conflict. Plus, my account only works when I use the login name as "simX@mac.com", not "simX".


I have xenocytekron as my iTools name, and on AIM I just pu that in without the @mac.com and it works fine


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 21, 2002)

mine is RabidSquirrrel, but I block everyone not on my buddy list.
And it can't be just your iTools name, because i'm loserkind@mac.com and my friend's screen name is Loserkind@aol.com. o that wouldn't work.

And xoot, you are very annoying.


----------



## xoot (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *And xoot, you are very annoying.  *


And weird. And funny. And Hervy.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> . And Hervy.  *




    LOL (sorry Herve!)

Neyo


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 26, 2002)

mine is jerrynummi  // creative huh?  my name.  but easy to remember.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 26, 2002)

xoot isn't hervy, his posts aren't randomly funny enough and his english skills are too good.


----------



## xoot (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok... let's not take this thread too off topic...


----------

